# Felker TM-75



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have heard MANY good things about this saw. Last year I had a chance to buy the demo from Coverings for $300 even. I balked and lost my chance. Now for they are obsolete & cannot be found online at all.

Fast forward, I just got a line on 1 today, brand new, for $260. 

Whadya think, worth it? Is there a new, upcoming saw that I should hold out for?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You know as soon as you buy it a newer model, cheaper price, newer & looking more slick is going to come along. Maybe Warner will have a green demo.:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, probably. I'm just worried it will be too small. That's why they discontinued it in the first place. I was hoping for something with a bigger motor & a little more capacity. But then again, how much capacity do you need for backsplashes?

Ugh


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

which is the tm 75.......cant recal what they look like... Ok just looked it up... why would you buy that thing for splashes and small wall tile????


here is jacksonville there is a new felker and a new target in a tool supply. Its prob 2 years old and the guy wants full price . its a obsolete saw.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> why would you buy that thing for splashes and small wall tile????


Because it's 37 lbs. My other saw is 150 lbs. The math is in the TM-75's favor.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Angus, that is exactly what I use my TM-75 for. You can set it up in a bathtub or make a small wet tent and set it in a kitchen. Super quiet, ultra smooth, good water control, Baldor motor, light weight. The tray is not the best and it wont plunge. For 99% of the splashes I do it is perfect though. Heck any floor tile under 13x13 and I use it. I would love to find another one for $260...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Since it won't plunge, does that mean you cannot use a 7" blade on it?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

calm down angus...... I agree as we all get older we get wiser.....lighter equals less back pain more tile in a day:clap:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*the "weight" factor,,,*

I concur,,,, I have the dewalt,,what a freaking pain in the ass it is to haul around and set up. don't get me wrong,,I like the saw a lot- it is a great saw IMO,but it has points I do not like,,I had the MLK before, nice, but again heavy,,but it was quite,, the dewalt screams'''''''''Another reason I don't like it-- it;s a +/- thing- If the Felker can do all the Dewalt can,,,and is quiet, and at that weight:thumbsup: why not,,,, my back would vote :thumbup:.:laughing::laughing::laughing:. After having that Dewalt,,, it;s way overpriced IMO,,

Brian


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Since it won't plunge, does that mean you cannot use a 7" blade on it?


Yep, 8" only. Blades are only about 10 bucks more. Raimondi Razor is what I use most of the time.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Do you use any glass blades? I like the Raimondi blades also but their glass blade is only 7" or 10" :sad:

I wish the Felker motor was on the MK 370K.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Do you use any glass blades? I like the Raimondi blades also but their glass blade is only 7" or 10" :sad:
> 
> I wish the Felker motor was on the MK 370K.


http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Tile-Tools/Wet-Diamond-Blades-Glass/Alpha-Vetro-Glass-Diamond-Blade :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

SCORE!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Lowes


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh I really hate you right now. Nice score, man.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

arty:


If anyone is nearby & interested, the Schereville, IN Lowes has 2 brand new in box.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

angus...................that is just plain out not nice.... but on a side note the job I am on took a 5 year old felker that has been sitting outside uncovered. Plugged it in and fired it up sweeeeettttt


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

My 10 year old saw started to show its age this week!! I am doing a job with natural marble and it was taking way too long to cut through a 6" tile, so, I went to my local supplier and picked up a Pearl CX-10. 

So far, I love it! The 2hp motor flys through these tiles like nothing! 

This saw has a co-action table - meaning as you push the table, the motor/blade move toward you. My only complaint so far is the table isn't as smooth as I think it could be...will adjust it Monday morning.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I saw that, er, saw at Coverings. That dual action deal scared me. Does it take some getting used to?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrestigeR&D said:


> After having that Dewalt,,, it;s way overpriced IMO,,
> 
> Brian


What did you pay for it? I bought mine in '06 for $750. Sold it in '09 for $550. :shifty:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Damn glass blades are almost the same price as I paid for the saw!

I went with the Raimondi Glass Master blade.


----------

